# Mountain Dulcimer



## Twig Man (May 1, 2012)

This is a mountain dulcimer I had made. It has walnut ebony, osage and spalted maple in it. I love it.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 1, 2012)

Very nice workmanship.


----------



## DKMD (May 1, 2012)

I don't know the first thing about dulcimers, but I know a beautifully crafted piece of work when I see it! Fantastic!:clapping::clapping::clapping:


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I don't know the first thing about dulcimers, but I know a beautifully crafted piece of work when I see it! Fantastic!:clapping::clapping::clapping:



Pretty. Very nice there John.


----------



## Twig Man (May 1, 2012)

I cant take credit for this piece. Nic Hambas made this dulcimer he is quite the luthier. I just play it LOL


----------



## Kevin (May 2, 2012)

Ahhhh I missed the word "....had...." in the first post. 


:wacko1:


----------



## danrs (May 2, 2012)

Great looking instrument. Can you play it?


----------



## TimR (May 2, 2012)

Very nice work. I like how you carved the bears head into the top piece (don't know what it's called??), but a dulcimer has been on my list of something I'd like to try. They have a beautiful sound and just look...well, cool! Yours is a fine one at that!!


----------



## Twig Man (May 2, 2012)

danrs said:


> Great looking instrument. Can you play it?



Yes I do play it. It relaxes me to sit down in the evening and just play it


----------



## Talisman1A (Jul 3, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> danrs said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking instrument. Can you play it?
> ...



Beautifull, I've seen the ones Warren May , made in the pass over in Berea, Ky. Do you make any for sale ?


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 4, 2012)

Stunning ! I dont play, but if I owned a piece like that I would sure learn.


----------



## Mike Turner (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow that is a beautiful instrument. I have a Mountain dulcimer, nothing like yours at all though and I bought a new hard case for it but just dont have time to learn. I make flutes and that sort of consumes my time.... Enjoy it !!


----------

